# Normal - Kois schmeissen sich auf die Seite?



## TorstenR (3. Mai 2011)

Eben wundere ich mich warum es ab und zu blitzt aus dem Teich. Da sehe ich wie sich die Kois ab und zu auf die Seite schmeissen, zwei drei Schwanzschläge machen und sich dann ganz normal weiter bewegen. 

Normal oder muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## Sveni (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Normal - Kois schmeissen sich auf die Seite?*

Hallo Brenner,

ich bin zwar kein Koi-Profi, aber das klingt nach __ Parasiten.
Der Fisch versucht seine seitliche Flanke, beginnend am Kiemen, zu scheuern.
Meist sind hier Kiemenwürmer die Übeltäter.

Hast du einen Neuzugang oder andere Veränderungen im und am Teich vorgenommen?

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## TorstenR (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Normal - Kois schmeissen sich auf die Seite?*

Hallo Sveni,

im Prinzip ist alles neu, außer der Teich selber ;-)
Seit ca.1 Monat ein paar Goldis drin aus 2 versch. Quellen ("MegaZoo" & Privat) und seit 2 Wochen vier 10cm Kois (MegaZoo) die sich mein Nachbar gekauft hat und nun nicht mehr haben will.


----------



## Doc (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Normal - Kois schmeissen sich auf die Seite?*

Auch mal was anderes - also das mit dem Nachbarn ...

Also bei mir habe ich das in den letzten Tagen auch 2-3 mal beobachtet, ist aber eher eine Seltenheit, nicht aber bei einem Bekannten.
Bei ihm passiert das täglich ... die Dicken schwimmen runter, grundeln und tauchen dann ratz fatz auf und drehen sich dabei, gern auch auf die Seite.
Kam ihm auch komisch vor und hat nen KOI-Doc gerufen ... Fische untersucht ... 100% gesund. Das ist jetzt 4 Jahre her und den Fischen gehts 1A. Von daher mache ich mir da mittlerweile keine Sorgen mehr, auch, wenn ich nur 5 KOIs im Teich habe. Wie oft passiert das denn bei Dir? Schwimmen die Fische oft in Seitenlage und oder verweilen in solcher an gleicher Position? 

Du hast einen 2000 Liter Teich mit Goldies und 4 KOIs? oO ... Du kennst die Rechnung? 1ster KOI 5000 Liter, jeder weitere 1000


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Normal - Kois schmeissen sich auf die Seite?*

Hallo, ich hatte das gleiche mit einigen Fischen. Bei mir wurden vom Fischdoc  __ Parasiten festgestellt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Doc (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Normal - Kois schmeissen sich auf die Seite?*

Hmmm ... und welche __ Parasiten? Wie biste dann weiter fortgefahren?
Ich denke, es wäre dann nicht schlecht, eine Behandlung des Wassers vorzunehmen ... aber irgendwas sollte man ja jetzt nicht einfach so ins Wasser kippen?
Wie hast Du das Problem behandelt?

Reiben sich die KOI an Folie oder sowas? Oder machen die das nur im "freien" Wasser?


----------



## mr koi (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Normal - Kois schmeissen sich auf die Seite?*

Konnte vor drei Jahren auch beobachten, dass sich die Goldfische auf dem Boden gescheuert haben. Hab nichts gemacht fisch lebt aber heute noch


----------



## Dodi (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Normal - Kois schmeissen sich auf die Seite?*

Hallo Stefan,

erstmal beobachten!
Wenn's nicht aufhört oder gar schlimmer wird, kommst Du wohl nicht drum herum, mal einen Fisch-Doc oder einen Koi-Händler zu konsultieren, der einen Abstrich machen kann. Erst nach genauer Diagnose kann behandelt werden. 

Nebenbei bemerkt sei noch, dass Dein Teich bei der geringen Grösse überhaupt nicht für Koi geeignet ist.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Normal - Kois schmeissen sich auf die Seite?*

Hallo, bei mir handelte es sich um Hautwürmern (setzen sich an der Haut und in den Kiemen fest).Es betraf auch nur meine Goldfische. Ich habe dann 250ml von dem Mittel Cyprinocur W in das Wasser gegeben und nach 48 Stunden ein 40%igen Wasserwechsel vorgenommen.Da war Ruhe.
Bis gestern- da scheuern sich auch zwei Kois am Boden und der weiße, milchige Augen hat und anteislos am Boden am liegt .
Mein Doc meinte, dass es sich aber um keinen Fall um den gleichen __ Parasiten handelt, da das Mittel sehr zuverlässig hilft.
Er gab mir jetzt das Mittel Malachitgrünoxalat, welches ich drei mal, dosiert, im Abstand von drei Tagen in den Teich geben soll. Vor dem dritten mal soll ich noch einen 30-40%igen Wasserwechsel vornehmen.

Ich hoffe, dass der Koi bald wieder am Teichleben teilnimmt.

Gruß aus dem Kehdinger Land

Thomas


----------

